# Help! Need PCT regimen, i got effd by the doc



## effdup (Oct 11, 2019)

Long story short, I got sold on TRT by a clinical doctor when I didn't need it and I'd like to come off it. I'd like to do a PCT to get myself to natural levels as soon as possible.
The doc had me on *240MG/ML of test cyp* and *300iu of HCG* every 4 days. *I was on this cycle for about 12 weeks*, maybe 1/2 weeks more. Could someone help me and guide me as to what I need to do for my PCT? I didn't prepare for this as I never intended to go on Testosterone. I've seen a variety of suggestions on dosages and the time to start on your PCT, I'm a bit confused as to what approach to take. Again, I never did the prep work as I never intended to go on a cycle. 

For my situation, would you guys recommend Clomid, Nolvadex, or both? How should I dose it and for how long? When should I start my PCT cycle? 
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

why would a doc put you on trt if you didn't need it? did some blood work show low test levels? explain please


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

And explain how much test you’re taking.


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2019)

A doctor prescribed you 420mg of test a week?


----------



## bvs (Oct 12, 2019)

Seems strange that a doc would do that. But if you want to jump off, do a hcg blast followed by a nolva and clomid pct for a month


----------



## CJ (Oct 12, 2019)

Jin said:


> A doctor prescribed you 420mg of test a week?



Yeah, he's the one they call Dr FeelGood....


----------



## Jin (Oct 12, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, he's the one they call Dr FeelGood....



You're children must be constantly embarrassed!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, he's the one they call Dr FeelGood....


That made me laugh my ass off


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 12, 2019)

Jin said:


> You're children must be constantly embarrassed!



lmao right, i can see cj busting out the worst of the worst dad jokes in front of the kids friends lol


----------



## effdup (Oct 12, 2019)

My levels did come out low the first blood test, but they were due to other factors. He decided to jump the gun and place me on TRT, assured me that I needed it.


----------



## effdup (Oct 12, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> And explain how much test you’re taking.



240MG/ML every 4 days, doc said to take it this way as it helps with crashes.. he called it split dosing.


----------



## effdup (Oct 12, 2019)

bvs said:


> Seems strange that a doc would do that. But if you want to jump off, do a hcg blast followed by a nolva and clomid pct for a month


I don't have any more HCG. I took it the last 2 times I injected myself, would that be enough? How much Nolva and clomid do I take, and when do I start taking it?


----------



## Trump (Oct 12, 2019)

I want your doctor



effdup said:


> 240MG/ML every 4 days, doc said to take it this way as it helps with crashes.. he called it split dosing.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 12, 2019)

effdup said:


> 240MG/ML every 4 days, doc said to take it this way as it helps with crashes.. he called it split dosing.


Your doc basically has you on a steroid cycle.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2019)

effdup said:


> 240MG/ML every 4 days, doc said to take it this way as it helps with crashes.. he called it split dosing.



Are you taking 1 full CC of this 240mg/ml Test every 4 days? The 240mg/ml is just the concentration of what's in the vial, I haven't seen yet exactly how much of this you're taking. I find it hard to believe that your Dr is giving you a full cc of this every 4 days.


----------

